# Web based control on Pioneer and many others



## Jasonpctech (Apr 20, 2010)

*I made this simple guide up for Pioneer VSX-2010's and other networked pioneers and it may apply to your receiver if its hooked up to your network and has browser based access.*










Neat huh?

Things you need:

Firefox
Add on for Firefox called Prism
Your Receiver already in your network
perhaps a custom icon**
That is all.

Install Prism found here, https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/6665/

Open your Pioneer Internet Radio page in browser. (Or whatever page you want)

Up top go to tools then convert website to application.

If you use my Pioneer icon don't use it yet, wait till the app is on the desktop then simply go into properties and change it there.

Enjoy.
use the bottom link .ico not the .jpg









***My custom windows 256x256 .ico file is here,*
Right click link below and SAVE LINK AS... or it won't work.
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2228839/PIONEER%20INTERNET%20RADIO.ico


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

That looks pretty cool. It is something I wish I could pull of for my SC-05, but sadly the browser access is limited to version information. Not much else.


----------

